# Rubik's Cube Stop Motion



## spirit (Feb 11, 2011)

Just decided to fool around a bit and make this stop motion of a Guhong assembling and solving itself.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Feb 11, 2011)

How many frames did you use per turn? My first stop motion used 2 and it was choppy, my 2nd used 3 and it looked ok, yours seems to be much more superior.

Also, for the OLL, if you would have used the first alg on the opposite site, it would have been 1L-OLL.


----------



## lufekk (Feb 11, 2011)

nice lookahead


----------



## Nestor (Feb 11, 2011)

lufekk said:


> nice lookahead


 
lol


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 11, 2011)

lol OLL.

Nice effort though, must've taken a lot of time to do both assembly and solve


----------



## spirit (Feb 11, 2011)

Tyjet66 said:


> How many frames did you use per turn? My first stop motion used 2 and it was choppy, my 2nd used 3 and it looked ok, yours seems to be much more superior.
> 
> Also, for the OLL, if you would have used the first alg on the opposite site, it would have been 1L-OLL.



Thanks. I used roughly 9-12 frames per turn.

And thanks for the advice on the OLL. Speedcubing wise, I just finished learning 2L-OLL and 2L-PLL which is why I stuck with that. But of course I'll be learning full PLL and OLL in the future.




> Nice effort though, must've taken a lot of time to do both assembly and solve



Thanks. It took about 3-4 hours to make the whole video. I actually made a video of only the solve first, but later decided that it would be nice to add the assembly part in too. That's why it assembled into a scrambled state.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> lol OLL.
> 
> Nice effort though, must've taken a lot of time to do both assembly and solve


 
This.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 11, 2011)

nice, GuHong rulez!  btw what is that logo, pls?


----------



## spirit (Feb 11, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> nice, GuHong rulez!  btw what is that logo, pls?


 
That's just a custom logo that I made. It's my Chinese surname with my English initials. It's printed on normal printing paper and stuck on with scotch tape.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 11, 2011)

spirit said:


> That's just a custom logo that I made. It's my Chinese surname with my English initials. It's printed on normal printing paper and stuck on with scotch tape.


 
ok, thx


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 11, 2011)

Made something like this for my creative photography class, iMovie would only let me put in pictures with a .3 second change rate (3.333... FPS) so it sucked haha.

That looked really smooth and nice really good.


----------



## spirit (Feb 12, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Made something like this for my creative photography class, iMovie would only let me put in pictures with a .3 second change rate (3.333... FPS) so it sucked haha.
> 
> That looked really smooth and nice really good.


 
Thanks. I used MakeAvi to put the photos together. It's a free program, you just select the photos you want to use, set the frame rate you want, and it'll automatically turn it into an avi file.


----------

